# More of the Babies!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, I should have put these together. I didn't sleep well last night and I just made two different threads. Forgive???

Chloe, I'll tell you a secret but don't tell anybody, okay???








Coop, now I'll tell you but please keep it between us, okay???








I'll leap over the pillow to hear what you guys are saying... I started this, ya know???








Aren't I fabulous??? I think I've lost an ounce or two...








I just love my fluffy tail. Maybe I should chase it again. Although it never really goes very far...








See, my ears will stick up occasionally...








Okay, okay, I'm clean, seriously give it a break... Jeez...








What hawks??? What are hawks??? They can't really hurt us, can they???








Coop, are you gonna chew that Texas toothpick or not???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are GREAT Robin!! I laughed and laughed. I love them all. Your caption are perfect. That texas toothpick is being chewed to a nub. HA! What a great crew!! They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

such cute photos and comments to go with them! You have a wonderful furfamily! I absolutely love the "what hawks?" photo... too cute!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Robin they are just all so adorable. I love the pic with your cat! That was just toooooo cute!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG Robin those are some killer pics!!! I so love pics of your pack, they are all soooo adorable! Love love love them all but the pic of Lily jumping, Chloe and the kitty, and the two littles looking out the window are too cute!  That just totally made my night.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

oh my world i just laughed and laughed at each pic such great pics and captions lol i loved that robin what a cute gang xxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: I got such a chuckle out of these pics. I so needed it too. It's been a very long day. They are all just cute as buttons. Lily leaping across the bed is too funny. And the one of them looking out of the door is too cute! And you already know that I just love Coco!!! She is such a doll. A very pretty little girl


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Everyone is so darn cute. I love chloe's fluffy tail. I am glad you are posting more pictures of your chi family ^^.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Poor Coco got left out of the secret, maybe they're planning a big party for her 
They are just a hoot aren't they?! i'd love to be at your place Robin, it looks like so much fun!
Lily is getting bigger isn't she?! Almost the same size as Chloe!
Oh they're all just too cute for words


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

What adorable babies Robin!!! They are all so cute and have their own unique personalities that shows through the pictures.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omg look at them all you have such a great family!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Those are GREAT Robin!! I laughed and laughed. I love them all. Your caption are perfect. That texas toothpick is being chewed to a nub. HA! What a great crew!! They are all gorgeous.


Thanks Tracy, they will chew that thing until I take it away, it's crazy!!!


Yatak said:


> such cute photos and comments to go with them! You have a wonderful furfamily! I absolutely love the "what hawks?" photo... too cute!


The poor "littles" will wait at the door until I have backup to bring them out. The hawks are so bad at our house, like at Teresa's. They wait for us to come outside and then they circle around us. Thank you so much.


Dazy Mae said:


> Oh Robin they are just all so adorable. I love the pic with your cat! That was just toooooo cute!!


Darlene, that cat won't leave them alone. He thinks it's his job to bathe them every single day. And they let him!!! He thinks he's a dog. Thanks hon.


huskyluv said:


> OMG Robin those are some killer pics!!! I so love pics of your pack, they are all soooo adorable! Love love love them all but the pic of Lily jumping, Chloe and the kitty, and the two littles looking out the window are too cute!  That just totally made my night.


I'm so glad it made you smile honey. That cat is too funny. He is very serious about bathing the dogs. The poor "littles" can't always go out and it upsets them. Lily did a flying leap off the pillow at Coop and Chloe. I laughed my butt off.


~*Mandy*~ said:


> oh my world i just laughed and laughed at each pic such great pics and captions lol i loved that robin what a cute gang xxxx


Thanks girl. I had to laugh at them too last night. They were "fired" up.


TLI said:


> :lol: I got such a chuckle out of these pics. I so needed it too. It's been a very long day. They are all just cute as buttons. Lily leaping across the bed is too funny. And the one of them looking out of the door is too cute! And you already know that I just love Coco!!! She is such a doll. A very pretty little girl


Aw, thanks sweetie. I'll bet you've had a long day. Some seem longer than others, huh??? 


Waiushaoting said:


> Everyone is so darn cute. I love chloe's fluffy tail. I am glad you are posting more pictures of your chi family ^^.


Thanks. I love her tail too. She chases it relentlessly. Do you think she knows it's attached to her body??? LOL.


TashaZ said:


> Poor Coco got left out of the secret, maybe they're planning a big party for her
> They are just a hoot aren't they?! i'd love to be at your place Robin, it looks like so much fun!
> Lily is getting bigger isn't she?! Almost the same size as Chloe!
> Oh they're all just too cute for words


Thanks Tash honey. Yea, Lily is as long as Chloe now. She's just a bit more trim. Chloe is very sensitive about her weight so we just call her "bigger" boned. LOL. She's much thicker. Little Lily is slowly growing. She's 2-3/4 lbs. now. Finally. 


avbjessup said:


> What adorable babies Robin!!! They are all so cute and have their own unique personalities that shows through the pictures.


Oh Ann, they sure do. They are so different and so special in their own ways. I thought these pics were kind of funny so I had to share. Big hugs!!!


ahra1284 said:


> omg look at them all you have such a great family!!!!


Thanks Ahra. So do you. How's your two gorgeous babies doing???


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Lol!! Love the captions Robin!! Great pix, and ofcourse beautiful pups. I just noticed that chloe has a very fuzzy tail.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Cuties cuties cuties!!! Great captions and of course the babies are divine!!  I noticed that beautiful tail on Miss Chloe too, so lovely!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look so cute together!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Lol!! Love the captions Robin!! Great pix, and ofcourse beautiful pups. I just noticed that chloe has a very fuzzy tail.


Thanks Ciarra, very, very fuzzy tail. I just love it!!!


rebel_yell said:


> Cuties cuties cuties!!! Great captions and of course the babies are divine!!  I noticed that beautiful tail on Miss Chloe too, so lovely!


Thanks Beth. She's quite fascinated with her tail. LOL.


sakyurek said:


> They look so cute together!


Thank you. They sure do love each other.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Coco really would like to have that toothpick now wouldn't she?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Robin...They are so adorable!!!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww what great pics Robin, Love the pic of Chloe getting harrased by the cat, soooo funny. What a fab gang you have!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Coco really would like to have that toothpick now wouldn't she?


Oh, she wanted it badly. I feel so bad for Coop. All he wants is his bully's and his toothpick's and all three girls live to distract him and steal HIS chewie. 


N*T*M*4U said:


> Robin...They are so adorable!!!!!!


Thanks Moni, they really are!!!


rocky scotland said:


> Awww what great pics Robin, Love the pic of Chloe getting harrased by the cat, soooo funny. What a fab gang you have!


That cat will not leave her alone. She gets a bath every single day from him. Thanks Lynda, I thought you guys would like them.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I love that way your dogs interact with each other and that 
picture with the cat is just


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> I love that way your dogs interact with each other and that
> picture with the cat is just


Laura, I love your replies. Thank you so much honey. Kiss Jasper for us, ok???


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

your pups are just gorgeous.. i love the one of them looking out the window.. precious!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

catalat said:


> your pups are just gorgeous.. i love the one of them looking out the window.. precious!


Thank you Cathryn. They are so sad when they can't go out. I swear within 5 minutes, the hawks are circling.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Sooooo cute!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kristin said:


> Sooooo cute!!


Thanks Kristin!!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

angels.. i think i will take them all.. i will PM you my home address

hahaha great photos


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I just love the pic of Chloe and the kitty. I wish our cat would love on the chi's , but she doesn't like them to much. The feeling is mutual.
All your babies are beautiful. I really missed seeing them.
Great pics! I loved each one!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

catalat said:


> angels.. i think i will take them all.. i will PM you my home address
> 
> hahaha great photos


No problem girl, after you get them, just send me Chloe and Sophie (your Dad won't mind, right) and we'll switch up for a while!!! Thanks!!!


*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I just love the pic of Chloe and the kitty. I wish our cat would love on the chi's , but she doesn't like them to much. The feeling is mutual.
> All your babies are beautiful. I really missed seeing them.
> Great pics! I loved each one!!!


Lisa, I have missed you so much. Busy lately, huh girl? I just got my computer cord and I'm so happy. I've been missin my forum girls. Thanks honey, I posted the Coop ones just for you!!! That darn cat gives Chloe a bath every single day and it gets on her nerves so badly but she lets him!


----------

